# The Arrow Brake II By: Arrow Brake



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

I won mine in my first 3D shoot about 12yrs ago. Last year it started getting pass throughs. I cut the bag open and stuffed the guts into a feed back this morning and it's good as new minus the spots. I highly recommend the AB targets. Well worth the money. Where else can you get a target do $5 per year?


----------

